# Help, my grandson is in danger!



## the captain

Hello, I am a writer and I have a character in my book who is an old Korean woman. She is speaking to strangers. I need some of her words translated into Korean phrases. Unfortunately the online dictionaries only give me Korean text. I need to be able to write it down as 'she' would pronounce it phonetically.

The phrases I need are:

"Help, my grandson is in danger!"

xxx

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Anatoli

Sorry, my Korean is very poor and I stopped learning it. Just some advice:
Ask the translator to stick to one of the standard romanisations, not to try to render the sounds as he/she thinks is the best, if possible, as there are myriads of systems to romanise Korean, each of them claiming the best.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_romanisation

My personal preference and also the standard method in South Korea:
*Revised Romanization of Korean:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revised_Romanization_of_Korean


----------



## superjinny

"Help, my grandson is in danger!" in Korean should sound like this;
=[Doh-wa-ju-sae-yo, jae-sonjah-gah-wee-hum-hae-yo.]
It's hard to explain the pronunciation in writing...

I don't know if your computer can read Korean characters, but your sentence should look like this when it's written in Korean; 
"도와주세요, 제 손자가 위험해요!"


----------



## astlanda

Revised Romanization of Korean:

Dowa juseyo, je sonjaga uiheom haeyo!


----------

